
Why Russians are Dying - chulk90
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2014/sep/02/dying-russians/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nybooks+%28The+New+York+Review+of+Books%29
======
kghose
Russia seems to me to be a tragic nation. No matter what the management the
people seem to get a bad deal. It is interesting to me that technical
education in Russia has always been quite good - the United States benefited
from a lot of Russian scientists emigrating after the iron curtain lifted,
Russia had an advanced space program, Russia had a good (if somewhat
unregulated) medical system, with many pioneering techniques developed.
Russia, of course, had many interesting literary figures.

But the management sucks. And the common theme - except for that brief
interlude of glasnost - is information hiding. The truth about things - the
economy, politics - is twisted and turned until the twisters themselves
probably don't know what the truth was.

The lesson from Russia is, only freedom of information - news and views - can
save a society. technical excellence and progress is nothing.

~~~
MysticFear
The management of Russia has indeed been broken for most/if not all of its
history. I do not think it is a matter of freedom of information. With the
internet, they have the tools to receive news/views from multiple sources.

The problem I have seen personally within Russia, is the lack of political
involvement of most people. Political involvement and desire to learn more is
not there. Within the US, a large percentage of people talk about politics in
one form or another, but it does not happen in Russia very often. They are
more concerned with the problems of day to day living. A very pessimistic
attitude and aloofness of the political system and what to do to change it.

More people in Russia need to be active and aware of politics and challenge
powerful politicians.

~~~
BrandonMarc
In the US, getting involved with or simply persuasively discussing politics
(usually) won't get you harassed, intimidated [1], thrown in jail, or
"disappeared". It's quite possible people in Russia refrain from such
activities because they're either smart or afraid.

[1] unless your name is Catherine Engelbrecht:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=catherine+engelbrecht](https://www.google.com/search?q=catherine+engelbrecht)

~~~
Zigurd
Americans should be more cautious about claiming a true qualitative advantage
over places where political involvement could be considered futile.

~~~
MysticFear
You do realize that African Americans faced similar obstacles, but were still
politically involved to gain rights. Abortionists and gay people were as well.
Both faced physical threats. Being imprisoned was the case for African
Americans during the 60s-70s.

~~~
Zigurd
If Gilens and Page are right and it is true that the will of the people is
observed only in cases that do not matter to the rich and powerful, then all
that work to gain voting rights was, in fact, futile.

The US has a closely managed "democracy." We vote. But it has about as much
effect as the button at crosswalks. We can state our opinions, but they are
monitored closely enough to chill fundamental change. Would you call that
actual freedom?

~~~
MysticFear
chill fundamental change: Women's right to vote, African American right to
vote, 16 constitutional amendments, legalization of drugs in many states,
marriage for gay people in many states, abolition, abolishing abolition, end
of Vietnam war, etc, etc.

Just because you view of fundamental change is different, doesn't mean we
haven't made fundamental changes. Making changes this broad should take a long
time.

So, yes we do have actual fundamental freedom.

------
ommunist
Quite the contrary, Russians are very much alive. They won the WW2, but lost
the Cold War. It all led to shrinking the nation from 250mln people to 130mln
(less than Nigeria). But Russians never lived that well, like nowadays. I saw
it with my own eyes in St Petersburg and Karelia. I can compare it to images
of my childhood in the same area. Russians are always reborn and never
defeated.

------
CmonDev
Not trying to start another civil war in Russia or its closest neighbours
would certainly help.

~~~
agapos
C'mon, they are all just ex-soldiers who are on vacation or exeat.

Though, it must be one hack of a rest if they are allowed to bring tanks and
military equipment with them without punishment.

